# Socket sets advice please



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

I find you guys always give great advice and im looking for some on socket sets. 

Im looking at spending around £100, what do i go for. im sure im not going to be in the Snap on, Mac, blue point, teng range so whats best after that, cheers peeps.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Halfords professional range gets my vote, great tools with a lifetime warranty..


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Halfords Pro range as said mate, you cant go wrong with them :thumb:


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

I would alway recommend Snap-On but i am a bit biased. Speak to your local mechanics/garages for your local dealer as you will alway get better deals from them than going directly on their website


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Obviously snap on, that's only if you can get it cheap enough. Otherwise halfords pro.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Always go for the best you can afford.
A lifetime warrenty is an added bonus meaning realistly you only need to buy once.
Take a look at bluepoint ( or is it blue print) snap on wont thank me for telling you its the snap on cheaper range ( if you can get them in this country you can in the USA)


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Snap on are by far the best tools I have used

However they are very expensive, and you won't get much for £100

I would recommend the big halfords professional set. It usually comes down in price to about £100 quite often and has all 3 drives I think, 1/4,3/8,1/2 and plenty of sockets, spanners and bits

Edit - there you go, £125

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_862463_langId_-1_categoryId_255215


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Right on your budget -

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_862421_langId_-1_categoryId_255215


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Snap on is overkill for your average home user, which im gathering the OP is going by his budget.

I have Halfords Pro stuff and its been great, for the rpice you cant go wrong and the lifetime guarantee is pretty good as well, As ive put to the test numerous times


----------



## Bigcheese1664 (Mar 25, 2012)

MartyMcFly said:


> Snap on are by far the best tools I have used
> 
> However they are very expensive, and you won't get much for £100
> 
> ...


I've had this kit for 15yrs and given it a hard life building a kit car and general mechanics, it still looks like new, the only bit I snapped was the 3/8 to 1/4 drive which Halfords replaced with no questions asked. I paid £100 back then and that was on offer, not many things stay the same price over that amount of time.

Well worth the investment and you'll be happy with shiny new kit that works well. :thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bahco-S24...t=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item53f20b76a3

That is good value.

Halfords pro are excellent (what I am using)


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Another halfords pro user here :wave:

To me the most important this is a lifetime guarantee as said.

I'm not convinced on snap on tbh, my dad's got a massive load of snap on stuff. My Grandad on the other hand was a engineer in the Army then an engineer at Ford yet all his tool are middle of the road stuff that even now well into his 80's still get used every day. The likes of Draper etc I'm sure will do a great job but snap-on do seem to have a massive fan base for some reason  I've broke more of my dads stuff than my grandads stuff that's for sure!


----------



## cassy (Aug 18, 2009)

One more for Halfords Prof sets they are great, had mine for 5 years now and even when some of the parts are no longer available they order them in for you (broke a cross head driver last year which are no longer sold but they ordered it in). 
Never get any questions on how you broke the socket they just change them which is good.

Only issue I could see is that the ratchets are only covered for 2 years but you can buy rebuild kits for them from halfords and mine have all lasted 4 years. I plan to swap them with snap on/blue point as they fail.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Draper expert . 
I have had 1/2 and 3/8 sets for 18 years of daily use in my work van and they are great vfm .
Have snap on in work shop and they are nice but don't think I would shell out for them again .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Halfords Pro, Draper and some small Silverline electric tools...

All good quality (IMO) and I've never had any issues with them...

:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Would recommend the halfords pro too, only thing to be aware of is they are 12 point sockets, I prefer 6 point wall drive so added to mine some of these in common sizes. Other than that great kit. Check all your ratchets ASAP the 3/8 is known to jam and is only covered 30 days as a moving part, ......depending on who you speak and at which branch!


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

+1 on the six point sockets. Saves rounding off those super tight bolts.


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry to hijack your thread backzilla, but if I needed a simple socket set for detailing such as taking wheels off etc, what one would I go for? 

It's just that I don't think I would ever use a 170 different pieces and think it would be a waste of money.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd say Snap On,but failing that go for Bahco/Sandvik.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Cheaper on Trade!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I use a bahco set for work, and I've had no problems yet after nearly 2 years. Before that I'd been through numerous cheaper sets but kept breaking ratchets.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

PeteT said:


> +1 on the six point sockets. Saves rounding off those super tight bolts.


 Agree with you on 6pt. I think you're safe enough with 12pt if the nut/bolt is bigger than 20mm, and you're using a good quality socket, like Halfords Pro. The Halfords Pro ¼ sockets are 6pt, and they include 6pt impact sockets with some of their ½ drive sets, but for various reasons, impact sockets aren't ideal for conventional ratchet work. Draper Expert is a good alternative if you want all 6pt: http://www.justoffbase.co.uk/Tool-Shop?search=stk150n

Draper Expert is made by the same company that makes a lot of the Halfords Pro, so about the same quality +lifetime guarantee. Plus it's all metric, so none of the SAE sizes that 95%+ of people will never use, which you do find taking up space in the Halfords sets.



rayner said:


> but snap-on do seem to have a massive fan base for some reason


Maybe for the same reasons people buy into silly-priced waxes? The attraction for a lot of pro mechanics is the van that comes around regularly and the interest free credit offered. The attraction for private individuals is the brand name, all the flashy chrome, otherwise there are tools available that are at least as good quality (if not better) than SO, and at a fraction of the price: Hazet, Gedore, Stahlwille, Wiha, Knipex. Less chrome too = easier to grip.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Car Key said:


> Agree with you on 6pt. I think you're safe enough with 12pt if the nut/bolt is bigger than 20mm, and you're using a good quality socket, like Halfords Pro. The Halfords Pro ¼ sockets are 6pt, and they include 6pt impact sockets with some of their ½ drive sets, but for various reasons, impact sockets aren't ideal for conventional ratchet work. Draper Expert is a good alternative if you want all 6pt: http://www.justoffbase.co.uk/Tool-Shop?search=stk150n
> 
> Draper Expert is made by the same company that makes a lot of the Halfords Pro, so about the same quality +lifetime guarantee. Plus it's all metric, so none of the SAE sizes that 95%+ of people will never use, which you do find taking up space in the Halfords sets.
> 
> Maybe for the same reasons people buy into silly-priced waxes? The attraction for a lot of pro mechanics is the van that comes around regularly and the interest free credit offered. The attraction for private individuals is the brand name, all the flashy chrome, otherwise there are tools available that are at least as good quality (if not better) than SO, and at a fraction of the price: Hazet, Gedore, Stahlwille, Wiha, Knipex. Less chrome too = easier to grip.


Knipex are good,they make some decent cutters.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

As always, great advice guys cheers. Im changing the transmission out of my Typhoon so im sure the Halfords pro will be great. How do i get the trade discount. I live less than half mile from halfords as well. Thanks again.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

backzilla said:


> As always, great advice guys cheers. Im changing the transmission out of my Typhoon so im sure the Halfords pro will be great. How do i get the trade discount. I live less than half mile from halfords as well. Thanks again.


Depends what sector you work in as to whether you can get one 

Where abouts are you based?


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

TJenkos said:


> Depends what sector you work in as to whether you can get one
> 
> Where abouts are you based?


Loughborough, in leicestershire and im a fireman so i think i qualify according to their site. cool


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Halfords for me for deffo.

Had a very, very nice g/f in 1991 who bought me a pro-set for Christmas. Built two rally cars with it and carried some bits with me in the car as an emergency service kit. All bits (bar a screwdriver bit) are still intact.

Lovely stuff in my opinion


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

backzilla said:


> Loughborough, in leicestershire and im a fireman so i think i qualify according to their site. cool


You'll need a certificate in engineering relation such as an NVQ, your payslip and a form of ID.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

TJenkos said:


> You'll need a certificate in engineering relation such as an NVQ, your payslip and a form of ID.


Engineer here, no payslip just the qualification.

Well worth the money (£0 )

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

shaqs77 said:


> Obviously snap on, that's only if you can get it cheap enough. Otherwise halfords pro.


Halfords pro as many have said...just chose to quote this post because the avatar is so awesome:wave:


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Most of draper expert/halfords pro sets will be 12 point (apart from 1/4 drive stuff)

To get 6 point you probably need to order a separate rail of sockets, or buy a snap on/mac tools set, as most of them come with 6 point as standard. 

I can vouch for draper expert as I used it for years and had no real problems, had to replace a few ratchets but they were getting used everyday.

I have mostly snap on stuff now and they much better, they "feel" better and you can put more pressure on them to loosen/tighten bolts 

But for DIY type stuff, draper expert/halfords pro will do fine


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Good starter set: Facom 3/8 Set +£10 p&p

Stay away from the £49.99 Chinese 200 piece sets, they're mostly made of chocolate.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

I hear people say Halfords just as good as Snap on etc but to be honest there is no comparison especially with the 80tooth ratchets, difference is night and day.

Saying that prefer my Facom screwdrivers to Snap on.

Facom is good kit, Teng is decent enough too.

Warranty on Halfords ratchets is a bit flawed as it does not included 'moving parts'


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Patr1ck said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread backzilla, but if I needed a simple socket set for detailing such as taking wheels off etc, what one would I go for?
> 
> It's just that I don't think I would ever use a 170 different pieces and think it would be a waste of money.


For wheels you want something like this : http://www.clarketooling.co.uk/tools/info_1102.html


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

rayner said:


> Another halfords pro user here :wave:
> 
> To me the most important this is a lifetime guarantee as said.
> 
> I'm not convinced on snap on tbh


Lifetime guarantee is not upto much if you bust a ratchet


----------



## jakemuk (Feb 3, 2013)

i have the halfords pro set, And can honestly say theyre superb ive even had ratchets swapped a few times, when theyve jammed the 3.8's one is a nightmare, i even use them at work and they see some abuse


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Halfords Advanced Professional 150 Piece Socket & Ratchet Spanner Set - £71.99

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=862421&categoryId=255215&langId=-1

Using the code: A13CM04


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

excuse the pun but to through a spanner in the works. What are craftsman like? There is a set at costco. cant remember the cost but it turned my head last time i was in there. only just remembered.


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

I have halfords and draper sets at home. I also have teng tools set at work. All are excellent. Id advise you towards the halfords for the lifetime garentee and all out value. The set is alsomore reliable than the more expensive teng tools. Teng ratchets break easily.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Craftsman are from Sears in the US. I have a 1/4" craftsman set and the full halfords set. Halfords better, but Craftsman still ok for diy use. The reversible ratchet spanners by craftsman are awesome, lifetime guarantee and much better than my non-reversible Halfords ones which I never use.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

floydlloyd said:


> I have halfords and draper sets at home. I also have teng tools set at work. All are excellent. Id advise you towards the halfords for the lifetime garentee and all out value. The set is alsomore reliable than the more expensive teng tools. Teng ratchets break easily.


Have a few teng ratchets and never broke one...but most broken ratchets are down to folk using them when a breaker bar is needed


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

backzilla said:


> excuse the pun but to through a spanner in the works. What are craftsman like? There is a set at costco. cant remember the cost but it turned my head last time i was in there. only just remembered.


Can't comment but warranty excellent with Costco so buy it use it and go back if not happy as no quibble

I thought it was Crescent stuff they stocked but guess some stores differ


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

I went yesterday just under £83. not bought any yet still. not a great picture. sorry.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like 50% of those pieces are inch sizing? You’re working on a Typhoon, which is metric. Unless you’re working on old British vehicles, 50% of that kit will never get used. Craftsman quality was well regarded, close to Halfords Pro, but the last I heard, some of their stuff was being made in China. Not necessarily a bad thing, if Craftsman are properly overseeing quality control, plus there appears to be a ‘lifetime warranty’ on that kit.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Like Car Key said half the kit wont get used but any problems and Costco are good for lifetime


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Halfords 150 piece set is on offer over Easter now £79.99

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_862421_langId_-1_categoryId_255215


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Looks like 50% of those pieces are inch sizing? You're working on a Typhoon, which is metric. Unless you're working on old British vehicles, 50% of that kit will never get used. Craftsman quality was well regarded, close to Halfords Pro, but the last I heard, some of their stuff was being made in China. Not necessarily a bad thing, if Craftsman are properly overseeing quality control, plus there appears to be a 'lifetime warranty' on that kit.


Im told by a friend who has the same truck is mish mash of both imperial and metric but im sure the halfords will have enough of both. prob get the ones from halfords on offer.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Why do people keep thinking Snap-on is the best, its not. There were tests done with a machine to see what force spanners could take before they broke or bent too much to be used and Snap-on did not do that well. Hazet spanners could take alot more force. And no I`m not going looking for links to the test, find it yourselfes if you want to see it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

For ease of getting hands on it looks to be the halfrauds pro.

Im not a fan of the 12 point stuff prefer the ones that grip the sides.

My fave sockets are all the impact ones, i dont use an impact wrench on them but the fact they are made to take it speaks volumes to me and i have broken a few sockets in my time but never an impact one.

I buy a couple of rails of them to ensure im not left short if one goes a stray or need one either side.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

backzilla said:


> Im told by a friend who has the same truck is mish mash of both imperial and metric but im sure the halfords will have enough of both. prob get the ones from halfords on offer.


I presumed you meant a Piaggio Typhoon (Italian scooter), not a GMC truck! That's why I recommended that 3/8 Facom set. You'll be needing at least some ½ inch sockets then  I thought most U.S. vehicles were being built metric now, but yours is mix? Weird!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

james_death said:


> For ease of getting hands on it looks to be the halfrauds pro.
> 
> Im not a fan of the 12 point stuff prefer the ones that grip the sides.
> 
> ...


Yep, you've got the option of the ½ 6pt impacts in the bigger Halfords sets. Because impact sockets are physically bigger, they might not be suitable for restricted access work. I'd also swap out your most used 12pt 3/8 sockets for some German 6pt sockets - the extra £15-£20 would be worth it.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Car Key said:


> I presumed you meant a Piaggio Typhoon (Italian scooter), not a GMC truck! That's why I recommended that 3/8 Facom set. You'll be needing at least some ½ inch sockets then  I thought most U.S. vehicles were being built metric now, but yours is mix? Weird!


PMSL. Id kill my self on any form of motor bike. speed on 4 wheels is the way id go. Yeah strange but that the syclone/typhoon to a T. GM bolting bits together. Ive bought the 150 halfords pro set on offer for £79 plus sorted a trade car at the same time. Thanks again for everybody's help. really appreciate it


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

dave- said:


> Why do people keep thinking Snap-on is the best, its not. There were tests done with a machine to see what force spanners could take before they broke or bent too much to be used and Snap-on did not do that well. Hazet spanners could take alot more force. And no I`m not going looking for links to the test, find it yourselfes if you want to see it.


Like most things there is not one out and out leader, sometimes Snap on is the best and other times it's not.

Wonder if the machine exerted anything near normal force, guess not which would make the test irrelevant.

Even so, how easy is it to get Hazet stuff replaced, very easy with Snap on.


----------

